# C. Striolata "Kapuas" spathe



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Recieved this guy a little while back and kinda just sat dormant, then all a sudden i noticed 2 flowers forming, im starting to believe that sometimes crypts may tend to flower as a survival tool.


















Both flowers have since melted off, and it looks as though 2 more are still forming. Im hoping more of the red in the leaves comes back for me. Thanks for looking.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice.  Have you tried this one submerged yet?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks bud, no nothing submerged, this is the only plant i recieved.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This plant seems to be constantly blooming. This is the fourth spathe in as many months.
The leaves are a beautiful mahogany color with darker striping.
Grown in a standard potting mix at pH 7.0
Bill


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

denske said:


> Thanks bud, no nothing submerged, this is the only plant i recieved.


Oh, you have this one. The spathe can be appreciated better when taken macro.

The leaves are brighter when grown submersed.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

AaronT said:


> Nice.  Have you tried this one submerged yet?


Finally got to try this submerged awhile back, and heres a pic of it flowering under water, its popped a few spathes but this is the only one that opened. Really cool
Sad to say though, my emersed one looks like ****. Anybody else grow this emersed? Any tips? My leaves melt almost as fast as they grow.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

I have 2 striolata emersed. They blooms a fair amount. Also kept it submersed in very shallow water and it bloomed in there, as well.
Submersed, the plant seemed to do better and grow quite a bit larger. I just got tired of keeping submersed plants.
Bill


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

saddletramp said:


> I have 2 striolata emersed. They blooms a fair amount. Also kept it submersed in very shallow water and it bloomed in there, as well.
> Submersed, the plant seemed to do better and grow quite a bit larger. I just got tired of keeping submersed plants.
> Bill


Good observation, Bill.

I only grow it emersed and it's slow.


----------

